
Giant Chinese Infrastructure Projects (keep scrolling down) - colinprince
http://www.businessinsider.com/giant-chinese-infrastructure-projects-2011-6?op=1
======
zoowar
And now some perspective: The Poverty Line In China
[http://damnfreshpics.blogspot.com/2011/02/poverty-line-in-
ch...](http://damnfreshpics.blogspot.com/2011/02/poverty-line-in-china.html)

